# cam bearing too tight?



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello guys, I had my block mic'd and honed and new cam bearings installed. I put the old cam in just to check fit (oiled everything well first) and it fit pretty tight on two of the bearings. I don't think it's a alignment thing. The first two bearings just seem tight. By tight I mean I put a torque wrench on it and it took about 20 lbs to turn it. I was advised to use some fine emory cloth on the bearings to gain more clearance. Is this a good idea? I am worried I could get some of the particles in the oiling paths. Thanks,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

DON'T emory cloth or sand/dress down the bearings. They might be installed incorrectly or slightly crushed. Have the shop that did the work re-do the bearings. This is not a place to "wing it". JMHO...........


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree and don't check the fit with a cam you arent gonna use!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree :agree
It'd be a good idea to let the shop that installs the bearings also have the cam you're going to run. When you return to pick up the block, don't accept it until you've checked to make sure the cam spins freely yourself.

Bear


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks, that all sounds like good advice, I'll heed it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, the machinist I use always recommends sending the cam I'm using in with the block to fit it.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

This worked out just as planned. They had to "ream" a couple of the bearings a little and it is now much better. Put the cam in, make a few adjustments, repeat step one, etc. No charge even. Thanks for the recomendations


----------

